# Guide to Decorating Villagers' Houses!



## nammie (Sep 24, 2014)

So I've had a few people ask me how I managed to decorate my villagers' houses like these:


Spoiler



Marina:






Beau:





Flurry:





Rudy:







so here's a guide that hopefully?? will help!

1) First, stop running errands for your villagers. Don't accept any requests for bugs/fish, and when one villager wants you to deliver a gift to another villager, either decline, or accept and don't deliver the present. 

2) Put up junk (or in my case art) in all the slots in retail. This will prevent your villagers from trying to pawn off their furniture!

3) Ok so now that you should have prevented them from selling their own furniture and receiving new furniture, identify the items you want to switch up. It's easiest if the villager has a lot of different sized items, since they'll only replace, i.e. a 2x2 item (such as a bed) with another one of the same size. Send the item you want them to replace it with in the mail; I don't think the length of the letter matters much, mine were usually just "Hi" lol. 

However, from my experience *they'll only replace one item you send them a day*. If you want them to replace, for example, 4 different items, and you send them 4 different items in the mail, they won't put them all up in their house!! Instead, you could send them different items on alternate characters to try and get them to replace more than one a day. Try and send them different sized items if you're going to send them using different characters, i.e. send a 2x2 item on character, a 1x2 item on another, etc.

4) Try to replace as many items as you can using step 2. This might take a couple days, so you'll either have to TT or be patient. I find that after a while, there's some items they just refuse to replace, so now it's time for, in my opinion, the hardest step, which is to get yourself invited over to their house as much as possible. This basically just takes luck and time... When you're at their house, keep talking to them until they ask you if there's something that catches your eye. Then buy the thing you want out of their house!

After you bought something from their house, if you send them something the same size the same day in the mail I find that 95% of the time they'll put the item in the spot where the item you bought used to be.

and then just rinse and repeat!
I find it easiest to focus on redecorating one villager's house at a time, and if you want to be really hardcore you could try and get yourself invited over everyday on 4 different characters to buy out the villagers' furniture that you want replaced.

also, since you can't buy furniture that have things on them, and you can't buy things on top of other furniture, I suggest you try and replace those first via presents in letters.

there's a few items that villagers simply refuse to sell; I'm not sure if it's possible to completely replace all the furniture in a villager's house, so keep that in mind.

hope that helps!


----------



## Ankhes (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you!  This must have taken you quite some time and I've often wondered if alternate characters could pull off the item switch in the villager's house.  I'm glad to see this because I'm focusing on one town right now and redoing the villagers' houses is pretty much at the top of my list.  I'm so glad I never sold them fossils because, iirc, they won't sell them back to you if they put them in their houses.

Some villagers I got are not "original" and I don't really care, but I would like their homes to be somewhat presentable.    Thank you again for this guide.


----------



## Ras (Sep 25, 2014)

I find they won't place things on the floor that can go on top of something.  For example, I want Erik to replace a shirt on his floor with his original garden gnome, but if I send it to him or give it to him, he will always replace the gas stove on his table with the garden gnome.  In that case, the last thing I want to do is take the shirt from him when he invites me over.  I want it there so when he asks me to replace that specific shirt, I can give him the gnome and it'll go right into place.  Now, if only the stupid little guy would make that request!

Only one villager per day will ask for a new piece of furniture, so if you want to work on a specific villager, try to get to them first.  I don't think they will ask for furniture if they make some other request of you (petition, bug).  Not sure about that, but pretty sure.

I think for the rare animals who have records displayed, if they get rid of them, you're out of luck.  I don't think you can give that to them, and if you send it, they will change their music instead.  I've given someone a record they were already playing and they actually sent it back to me!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 25, 2014)

This is great info.I'm going to get to work on Grizzly's house right away.Poor purl's house is a mess.I'll work on hers too.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! I've been looking into redecorating my villagers homes since I visited your town in a dream nammie


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you very very much! <3 n.n I didn't know they replaced one item per day, I used to send Bianca like 4 items per day hoping she would replace most of her items lol


----------



## Sholee (Sep 25, 2014)

definitely going to try this! i want to refurnish Kevin's house with the gorgeous set and Fang with either the cabana or exotic set


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks nammie, this is very helpful.  I am definitely going to try this!


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm going to assume through the info in this thread and other posts, when you visit a villager's house and attempt to buy an item and they refuse to sell it, that item is one they simply won't give up ever? One could then assume it would be a good idea when you're ready to redecorate a villager's house to get yourself invited over so you could identify those impossible items and incorporate that into your new d?cor plans.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Sep 25, 2014)

I've regretted giving one of my villagers a cicada since FOREVER. They just wanted a bug and being the little lazy **** I am, I just caught a cicada on the nearest tree and gave it to them and the sound DRIVES me nuts. Random bugs and fish don't bother me as long as they're little but the noise of the cicada every single time I go in the house drives me insane. They won't sell it to me and they refuse to change it no matter what I send them, little trinkets, flowers etc. I don't think that it's impossible to replace cause it is an item I gave them, I don't remember what was there before, I think they're just being stubborn about it :|


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 25, 2014)

kathyceeiscool said:


> I've regretted giving one of my villagers a cicada since FOREVER. They just wanted a bug and being the little lazy **** I am, I just caught a cicada on the nearest tree and gave it to them and the sound DRIVES me nuts. Random bugs and fish don't bother me as long as they're little but the noise of the cicada every single time I go in the house drives me insane. They won't sell it to me and they refuse to change it no matter what I send them, little trinkets, flowers etc. I don't think that it's impossible to replace cause it is an item I gave them, I don't remember what was there before, I think they're just being stubborn about it :|



I agree to request, then never deliver. Exception: "Catch me any river fish!" Okay, here's a nice little goldfish.


----------



## Noctis (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm definitely am going to try this when I have nothing to do. Thank you. We really appreciate it! c:


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Sep 25, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> I agree to request, then never deliver. Exception: "Catch me any river fish!" Okay, here's a nice little goldfish.



I've heard that doing this lowers their friendship rating and it's better to just say that you won't. The goldfish looks cute displayed in their houses. I wouldn't care about the cicada as much if it weren't for the noise (it doesn't take up as much space as the shark does).


----------



## Ras (Sep 25, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> I'm going to assume through the info in this thread and other posts, when you visit a villager's house and attempt to buy an item and they refuse to sell it, that item is one they simply won't give up ever? One could then assume it would be a good idea when you're ready to redecorate a villager's house to get yourself invited over so you could identify those impossible items and incorporate that into your new d?cor plans.



No, I gave Fauna a princess bed and she wouldn't give it back, but I sent her a classic bed and she replaced the princess bed.


----------

